# paint and decals



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

I've decided to repaint the hood and fenders on my 1225 before it gets put back together. I can't find any decals for this tractor though. Any of you happen to know of someone that has them?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Did you try contacting Tony at maple-hunter? I know he doesn't list them but maybe he could change the numbers on a current set like did when I asked him to change the zero and five. The only thing is the 1220 and 1225 are long decals aren't they? Maybe he could make you something. I think you may have a hard time since these were only made 1 year. How particular are you? Do you want exact reproductions? You could also try jeremy barlow, maybe he could change a 1050 set but it might still be short. Another option might be if tony at maple-hunter has a 1250 set without "hydrostatic" under the bolens name. Maybe he could change 1250 to 1225? I think he might do it. Ask aegt5000 to measure a 1250 set and see if it's too long for your hood.


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

The 1225 decals are long, and they have "hydrostatic" printed along the top. I seem to be turning into a purist these days. (Not sure how that happened, I never used to be like that.) I would prefer the decals are exact. The hoods on the large frames are something like 4" longer than the tube frames. I'm not familiar with maple-hunter. Have a link?

aegt5000 - Did you get a set of decals from tractordecal.com then? Just wondering how good they are.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

The 1250 hood is longer but the decals don't go end to end like on the 1220/1225 tubeframes, so the length may be OK. You know, I seriously wish I had the time and the contacts to get these decals made exaclty as the originals. I don't mind the other sets for the average guy that doesn't really care or want to spend too much, but for those of us willing to pay a premium and have a correct resto, there should be someone willing to make them. Personally, if I could get an exact set with the correct lettering and spacing and the clear background on the tranny and pto decals,I'd easily pay 2-3 times what these other sets are selling for. I have a print shop on my route, maybe it's time I approached them.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

http://www.pullmapa.com/maplehunter_lawn_.htm

or try [email protected]


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Thanks for the link. I just went out and looked at my hood. The decals are angled to match the back of the hood. It looks like it would be difficult to modify a set from a different tractor.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

how bad are yours?


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi Guys,

Sorry, but I was really busy today and this is the first chance
I’ve had to log on to the site.

aguysmiley…
The 1250 hood decal is 25-1/8” by 3-1/4” 
I got all the decals for the 1250 and loader from Jeremy Barlow
[email protected]

Also ordered the HT-23 decals from Jeremy. He will be ready
to start shipping full HT-23 decal sets by the first week in Sept.

I have not ordered the decals for the 1886 yet.


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Thanks aegt. I was really expecting the 1250 decals to be an inch or so longer than mine. Mine are 26.5" long. I think with a little cleaning, they would be "ok".


----------



## jeremysbarlow (Aug 21, 2004)

I thought I should make a few comments on this thread, since I have sold decals to aegt5000, sixchows and many other Bolens owners. I have reproduced the decals for the 650, 750, 850, 1050, 1250 and the HT23. I also have partial designs for the 600, 800, 1000, 1220 and 1225. Some of my designs are based on the original Bolens decal drawings (which I have copies of), while other are based on scanned images and digital pictures of original decals. 

One thing that I have learned is that Bolens was notorious for changing decals from one year to the next on the same model. This makes it hard to create a set that matches a specific model that was manufactured over a 3 to 6 year period. I have worked with sixchows and I understand and appreciate his "purist" desire for decals. Unfortunately, most people are not willing to pay a premium for decals, when they can buy a set that is very close to original for $40 to $50. This is where the market is and this is where Tony, others and myself must sell our products. 

I would also like to make a few comments for those that are comparing my prices to Tony's prices. You will see that overall, Tony's prices are a little cheaper than mine. Please do your homework and also compare what you are buying. Tony and I both use the same high quality UV resistant 3M material and print using a Gerber thermal transfer process. However, my decal sets are more "complete" than his and include additional decals (hood stripe, steering wheel, etc.). I also believe (and other will agree) that I have done a better and more accurate job of reproducing the decals. 

To address aguysmiley's comments on the 1225 decals, I have the original drawings of the hood decals (sides and front). I am missing the shifter, pto and any other decals that it may have. If you can help with these, I can reproduce a set. 

For anyone else interested in the decals that I currently offer, please see the link below and email me for prices.

Jeremy


Bolens Decals


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Jeremy
Welcome to TF!
The 1220 pto, trans and dash decals are the same as the 69 1050, They are a chrome and black combination. 

As for the hood side decals, I understand what you are saying about the lettering, but I have to tell you again that I have a 66,67,68,& 69 and everyone has the same "bolens" lettering on the hood sides. The last of the 1050s had some long decals like the 1220 but there were not many of those. Isn't it possible that your original drawing is one that was never chosen for production?

And again a brown background on your otherwise "perfect" tranny and pto decal would be a much better choice that black.
Your mower and attachment decals appear perfect in everyway! The tractor sets are nice also except for those two things.

Anyway not trying to insult you, just trying to find perfection. You never know, if I can get more to agree with me , maybe you'll be selling $100 sets soon!


----------



## charlie (Aug 17, 2004)

*Bolens 1476*

Hello,

I also will be looking for decals for my bolens, Because of the amount of surface rust on my tractor, My decals are mostly gone. I also would like to find a color chart for bolens. I have access to a shop that will powdercoat my parts, they offer thousands of colors, but I want my resto to be as accurate as possible. Any thoughts?

Charlie


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Charlie
Welcome! Glad to see another looking for as accurate as possible! At one time I thought I was the only one that was thinking along these lines. Can you find an area under the seat that hasn't been exposed and still has a close to original area that you could match something to?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Here's something to compare. The tractor is a 67 1050. The decal set on top are jeremy's, the one hood decal below is from sonny's. Again remember that all 5, yes 5, hoods that I have all have the EXACT same hood decal as the 67.


----------



## charlie (Aug 17, 2004)

*Decals and Paint*

Hello sixchows, 

Great looking tractor. Were all bolens painted black on the frame/running gear? Mine still has a lot of white paint on the front and rear ends as well as the frame? It looks like the whole tractor was white except for the rims and steering wheel. Even my motor and hydro pump are white. Do you or anyone else have a picture of what my tractor should look like.

Thanks

Charlie


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Charlie
Thanks, actually mine is brown but the angle of the pic shows it very dark. Your 1476 should be all beige like my hood with red rims and a medium brown seat. 
I'll look for a 1476 pic in the meantime here's one showing the brown (cordovan) on mine. Hard to imagine but this is the original paint.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Forgot to use "post reply" Here's the pic


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Hey Jeremy,

Unfortunately, most of the other decals on my tractor are in really bad shape. The pto decal is identical to the one on my 853, if that helps any. There's a decal for the hydrolic lift. These two may be good enough to work with. Then there is a decal for what appears to be a park lever, and one on the hydraulic cylinder with measurements on it. It's a hydrostatic tractor so there isn't a gear shifter. Would it help if I emailed pictures of the good ones with a machinist's scale or measuring tape next to them? I'm more than willing to help in any way I can.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

http://jacqueslacasse.tripod.com/Bolens/Brochure1969/page16.htm

This is a 1455 but I think the 1476 looks the same? I'll keep looking anyway.


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Charlie. I'm planning on taking a piece of my tractor into the paint store. Probably the rear fenders, because the paint should look like new under the seat. I hear they have some kind of a gizmo they can use to match the color with.


----------



## charlie (Aug 17, 2004)

Hello sixchows,

That 1455 looks exactly like what I have. 

Thanks

Charlie


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Jeremy and Charlie…

Welcome to the forum.

Charlie…If you are friendly with the powder coater, ask him if
you can borrow his “Pantone Color Chart”. This is a book of colors
with corresponding numbers. If you can do as sixchows said and 
find an area on the tractor that represents the original color, I’m sure
you will be able to match it up to one of the numbered colors in the
Pantone book. If you are successful doing this, please post the 
“Pantone Number” of the color you chose, so other members can 
refer to it when they do their restores.

Jeremy…Glad to have you here. 
For other members who don’t know him, aside from providing
excellent decal sets for Bolens tractors, Jeremy has considerable
experience with Bolens large frame’s.


----------



## mtdhowe (Sep 29, 2004)

*1250 Hood Decals*

I have a 1250 I am getting ready to paint. I matched the beige from my head light retaining ring at a local automotive store. The question I have is in reguard to the hood decals, did they have a white outline, "Bolens" and "FMC" or were they originally beige in color to match the tractor. Was the outline and "Bolens" beige but the "FMC" white? I remember mine being beige, but the ones I bought are white. Anybody with original decals on there hood out there??
Thanks, Mark


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Mark
Welcome to TF!
Try maple-hunter, Tony has them with beige rather than white. I don't think his say hydrostatic under bolens 1250 but email him before you buy.


----------

